# printing yellow on black



## gsilc (Jun 30, 2008)

I am trying to print gold on a black t. There coverage is not very good even after two passes with the squeegee. I don't want to put a white behind it, because the customer only can afford one color. Any suggestions?


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

tell the customer he cant afford it


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

It's going to work out best with a white under base. That's about the bottom line. You can print the gold twice, but it will never look as good on black. Two gold prints, or a white under base and one gold, besides the extra screen, it shouldn't be that much more $$$.


----------



## mstonge (Nov 7, 2008)

Try permaset water-based inks in opaque supercover or use a pigment discharge to remove the black and deposit the pigment colour at the same time. 
Print Cut Sew!


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Print Flash Print yellow, shouldn't be a prob


----------



## gsilc (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help. I am getting ready to print these. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

I would just run a white base.The print will come out better.You're customer will be happier and you need to retain all the customers you can in this economy.Plus you can point out you went the extra mile to make them happy.Thus you can have pride in your work and maintain a great rep.
I print one with no base as a sample to show them how important that base is,that way they see why we charge for the base.But explain to them you cannot keep absorbing the cost of the extra work and materials.Education is key and the customer usually has no problem with the additional cost on the next run.Unless they are taking advantage and then you can just cut them loose the next time if they squabble.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

mrvixx said:


> Print Flash Print yellow, shouldn't be a prob


I agree, it can be done with print flash print.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

what kind of ink are you using?


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

n.signia said:


> I agree, it can be done with print flash print.


I had a look at your prints via your link.You feature a white base under your prints to make them look good. so ,print flash print is the best choice?


----------



## gsilc (Jun 30, 2008)

we use performance inks


----------

